# wasn't really sure where to post this but though here would be best UPDATE PG9



## Misscalais

Hi ladies. 
So as most of you know on this section of bnb i have 3 boys and felt bad GD when i was told my last baby was a boy. He was meant to be last baby but now pregnant with #4 by mistake.
Im not excited about my pregnancy like you should be when you're growing a healthy child, i cry daily over it. How am i going to manage 4 under 6, how am i going to cope if its another boy. How are we going to get our financial situation under control to provide for this child.
I feel so disconnected, so unhappy. I've been feeling a bit of movement more frequently this past week and im surprised because i have an anterior placenta , but even feeling him/her doesn't make me happy or excited.
I know ill be thrilled if its a girl and it makes me feel terribly guilty to not feel the same way if its boy #4.


----------



## MelliPaige

You're in my thoughts and prayers, you were so supportive when I was worried about the gender of my little and I hope to be that for you!!

I was disconnected with my pregnancy at first too, and once I found out he was my gender dream I was still a little disconnected (fear of change I think) 
After that I think I had a touch of ppd and stayed a little disconnected from him after birth even though he was my gender dream..it wasn't until that first smile that I actually felt connected to him. I did my duty and made sure he was always full clean and dry, but I didn't connect with him until he smiled, it was only for a second but I cried and cried.. I hope nobody judges me for all that haha
Anyway my point is I think a little apprehension and disconnection is normal, whether it's #1 or #4. You're completely normal with that and I hope you don't feel one ounce of guilt over it. 

I'll be thinking of you and following your thread, I hope you get your dream gender. My whole family has tons and tons of girls, and my husbands family always has a girl for #2, so I'll send you all my punk dust!!


----------



## calm

I've seen you post a few times, how it was hard with hubby, and about your GD. I really have my fingers crossed for you hun. I think it will be loads better once you know one way or the other, though I know some people prefer team yellow! When will you know?


----------



## Misscalais

MelliPaige said:


> You're in my thoughts and prayers, you were so supportive when I was worried about the gender of my little and I hope to be that for you!!
> 
> I was disconnected with my pregnancy at first too, and once I found out he was my gender dream I was still a little disconnected (fear of change I think)
> After that I think I had a touch of ppd and stayed a little disconnected from him after birth even though he was my gender dream..it wasn't until that first smile that I actually felt connected to him. I did my duty and made sure he was always full clean and dry, but I didn't connect with him until he smiled, it was only for a second but I cried and cried.. I hope nobody judges me for all that haha
> Anyway my point is I think a little apprehension and disconnection is normal, whether it's #1 or #4. You're completely normal with that and I hope you don't feel one ounce of guilt over it.
> 
> I'll be thinking of you and following your thread, I hope you get your dream gender. My whole family has tons and tons of girls, and my husbands family always has a girl for #2, so I'll send you all my punk dust!!

Thank you. 
No judgement here :) im.17 weeks and still haven't announced the pregnancy yet, only to my mum, dad and siblings plus my 2 best friends. Hubby hasn't told anyone, we haven't even told our boys yet. Waiting until our scan and will tell them then.


----------



## Misscalais

calm said:


> I've seen you post a few times, how it was hard with hubby, and about your GD. I really have my fingers crossed for you hun. I think it will be loads better once you know one way or the other, though I know some people prefer team yellow! When will you know?

Thank you :) i wanted to stay team yellow but i guess like last time if it turns out to be another boy, i need that extra time to bond before the baby is born.
My scan is for next Wednesday, so hopefully bub lets us see and ill make sure to update on here if we are team pink or blue.


----------



## Taurus8484

Good luck and hope you hear pink xx


----------



## Misscalais

Taurus8484 said:


> Good luck and hope you hear pink xx

Thank you :)


----------



## lau86

I've got my fingers crossed that it's your little pink bundle


----------



## chelsealynnb

Hope you hear 'girl' at your ultrasound! I'll be following <3 That's the reason I'm not going to try and be team yellow. If I have another boy, I need time to mentally prepare myself!


----------



## donnarobinson

I'm terrified of having 3 under 4 Hun well my eldest two Weill be almost 4 & 2 when baby is born . 

I totally no what u mean Hun but you will do great ur clearly a great mummy and boy or girl won't make having 4 kids any easier will it x obv I totally get if its a girl how excited you'll be and I'm praying for a girl for you. Xxx


----------



## Kay0102

I find out if we are carrying our 3rd boy in 4 days, mentally prepared myself for it as I am entirely convinced it is blue. Don't worry about the way you are feeling, we all know in this section that our babies would never be loved or wanted any less, it is more mourning of the baby gender we will never have x


----------



## Misscalais

lau86 said:


> I've got my fingers crossed that it's your little pink bundle

Thanks hun.


----------



## Misscalais

chelsealynnb said:


> Hope you hear 'girl' at your ultrasound! I'll be following <3 That's the reason I'm not going to try and be team yellow. If I have another boy, I need time to mentally prepare myself!

Thank you. I hope you hear girl too!


----------



## Misscalais

Thank you. Yeah 3 young kids is definitely a reality check thats for sure. Mine were just turned 5, and almost 4 when bub came along. So a bigger gap but i had forgotten how hard a newborn can be lol


----------



## Misscalais

Kay0102 said:


> I find out if we are carrying our 3rd boy in 4 days, mentally prepared myself for it as I am entirely convinced it is blue. Don't worry about the way you are feeling, we all know in this section that our babies would never be loved or wanted any less, it is more mourning of the baby gender we will never have x

Fingers crossed you hear girl! I know the feeling too well but no matter baby will always be loved.


----------



## george83

I know it's not the same but I had all the same thoughts when I fell unexpectedly pregnant with my third after already having two boys. I felt the same about everything - coping with 3 young children including the youngest two with just 15 months between them. I thought I'd be devastated when my third it arrived but now I can't imagine him not being here or being a girl. I still have times when I'm unbelievably sad that I won't get my baby girl but I still wouldn't change what I have. 

I'm hoping you hear pink at your scan but we'll all be here for you either way


----------



## laila 44

Ohhhh i sure hope you hear girl!!!! Fingers tightly crossed for you xxx


----------



## Misscalais

george83 said:


> I know it's not the same but I had all the same thoughts when I fell unexpectedly pregnant with my third after already having two boys. I felt the same about everything - coping with 3 young children including the youngest two with just 15 months between them. I thought I'd be devastated when my third it arrived but now I can't imagine him not being here or being a girl. I still have times when I'm unbelievably sad that I won't get my baby girl but I still wouldn't change what I have.
> 
> I'm hoping you hear pink at your scan but we'll all be here for you either way

Thanks. Yeah i was the same with DS3. We were trying prior but had two early losses so we packed it in and decided no more. I got pregnant the next month, couldn't believe it. And i though for sure he was going to me my girl. But hes an absolute cherub, id not change him for any girls. I had let go the dream of a girl and now facing it again unexpectedly im finding it so tough. But this time next week we will know pink or blue :)


----------



## Misscalais

laila 44 said:


> Ohhhh i sure hope you hear girl!!!! Fingers tightly crossed for you xxx

Thank you :)


----------



## Eleanor ace

I really really hope you hear girl! I'm sorry you're having such a stressful time, it can't be easy switching from being done to suddenly having another LO on the way.


----------



## Misscalais

Eleanor ace said:


> I really really hope you hear girl! I'm sorry you're having such a stressful time, it can't be easy switching from being done to suddenly having another LO on the way.

Thank you. I think that's why im struggling with it so badly. I had given away the thought of ever having a daughter. Happy with my 3 little boys and dreaming of one day having grand daughters to spoil. And now having to feel all these stupid GD feelings again is too much, scan in 3 days.


----------



## allforthegirl

Good luck. :thumbup:


----------



## Misscalais

allforthegirl said:


> Good luck. :thumbup:

Thank you :) scan tomorrow. So nervous!


----------



## LeannieB

Good Luck. Will be thinking of you xx


----------



## MelliPaige

Good luck hope you hear pink!!


----------



## Kay0102

Looking forward to your update. Hope the scan went ok xx


----------



## hopeful0404

cant wait to hear an update!...what time is your scan?


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks girls. Scan is in 2 hours, i feel sick :sick:


----------



## MelliPaige

Any updates?

Eta sorry just looked at the time haha


----------



## mazndave

Good luck x


----------



## hanni

Good luck! I can't imagine how you must feel :hugs:


----------



## Misscalais

Back from my scan. I have no idea what baby is. I asked the lady to print it off for me and she was like oh so you're an expert and i said no i just want to wait till i get home to look. She never did. So upset!


----------



## MelliPaige

Oh no I hate that you have top wait longer!!


----------



## calm

Oh hun, how stressful :( Is there nothing you can do?


----------



## Misscalais

I went through the dvd and these pics are all i could come up with. One the legs are too close to tell and one is like a top view baby looked like it was kind of kneeling. Can't see any boys bits but its not that clear either.
I put up a thread on ingender. I can't put the pics up on here they are too large. 
Nothing i can do now, have to wait till birth.


----------



## MelliPaige

Is there anyway you can do a private scan? A quick Google search will show you places close to you that do that and rates. My local one was pretty cheap..

Or maybe tell your doctor that you wanted to know the gender and she didn't tell you? I know my doctor wouldn't redo it for something like that, but maybe you'll have a shot.


----------



## Lucy3

How annoying! I had a look at your ingender post and from what I can see looks very girly to me...:)


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks girls. There's no one that does private scans near where i live. Id have to go closer to the city for one and they are really expensive. Lowest i could see was $165 for 20 minutes.
My husband was more disappointed than i am because he had the whole morning off to come with me.


----------



## LeannieB

Hey im so sorry you didnt get to see. The lady who did the scan for you doesnt sound very nice!! Fingers crossed the lady's on ingender can help. Did the Scan go well? Xx


----------



## Misscalais

LeannieB said:


> Hey im so sorry you didnt get to see. The lady who did the scan for you doesnt sound very nice!! Fingers crossed the lady's on ingender can help. Did the Scan go well? Xx

Thank you. 
Im still really upset about it. Baby looked good but the scan was so quick and not very detailed at all, she didn't let us hear the heart beat and didn't check how many bpm.
Ive had her scan me with my last baby and i never had a problem with her and i got a great potty shot with him.


----------



## embeth

Sorry to hear you had such a horrible woman scanning!! I have looked at your pics.. I would feel quite confident that's a girl if I was u!! No boy bits in sight anywhere!! When I had my gender scan she said you can check from two angles, potty shot and also she showed me one where baby was lying on her front and said about the shape of the groin area being very square whereas its rounded with a boy. If u have any on your dvd where baby is on its front then maybe post that on ingender as well xx


----------



## mazndave

Aww I'm so disappointed for you, can't believe she didn't do it for you! She must've been having a bad day if she's previously been good with other scans you've had. We're waiting til birth but that's our choice, and I'm still desperate to know, so must be awful when you actually want to find out and don't! Maybe you might get to have another scan later in pregnancy, a growth or presentation scan, where you could ask then x


----------



## lau86

Oh no!! Sorry you're no clearer... Hopefully ingender will give you an idea

Eta just seen your post on ingender, that does look very girly!


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks heaps girls for your kind words. 
I'm definitely going to try get a private scan just need to come up with the money and find a place close by. Im thinking about booking one where my mum lives in the school holidays.


----------



## Eleanor ace

Arghh no! Oh I'm gutted for you, all that build up and then not to find out! What a mean lady :(. I hope you get your private scan :hugs:


----------



## george83

I'm so sorry you didn't find out. I hope you manage to get a private one fone for your sake but can't believe she was that rude to you. It seems everybody is feeling fairly confident about it being a girl though so fingers crossed still. 

Completely inappropriate but have to say - I'm so jealous your probably getting your girl!!


----------



## LeannieB

Hey I have just had a look at your pics. Everyone has said Girl and it does look girly to me as well. Xx


----------



## daisydoo

Can you put the scan pics up on here? Xx


----------



## allforthegirl

I checked out your ingender post and it does look girly to me too, I pray you finally were able to get your pink bundle!! <3


----------



## allforthegirl

*edited by a moderator*


----------



## Kay0102

Omg hun this baby looks all girl!!! Xx


----------



## daisydoo

*edited by a moderator*
Thankyou x


----------



## daisydoo

Id put good money on that being a pink one!! Xxxx


----------



## Misscalais

*edited by a moderator*
Thanks hun. Im so hopless with technology lol i can't even figure out how to resize them to add to the gender prediction page on here lol


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks for taking a look girls. The pics are hard to go off though as they, im pretty sure are taken from top view and not underneath like a typical potty shot. I wish i could upload a video. Because there is a part there where it looks like the top of a boy part but because its so zoomed in i can't really tell if its cord or not.


----------



## MelliPaige

It looks girly!! I'm so excited for you!!


----------



## Dinah93

Could you call the place that did the scan? Baby's second organs ate checked routinely to ensure they are developing normally, just as they check all the other organs, so it will be in your notes what you are having unless they had their legs clamped shut.


----------



## hanni

What a horrible rude cow! Im sorry it didn't go well. Do you get any more routine scans?
I agree that bubs looks girly!


----------



## minties

Looks very girly to me, I'm really really hoping that you get your girl.


----------



## laila 44

Omg!! That's totally a girl!! No boy parts at all!!! Eeeeek! Congrats xx


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks girls. After spending ages on google ive finally found a place that will do a private gender scan for me! Its a 40 minute drive from my place and $120 but i just want to know. Ive gone through my dvd on slow motion and to me it looks like bubs cord is between the legs most of the time. So that could be hiding boy bits. Hopefully not but either way i just need to know.


----------



## Bfp26.11.12

It sure looks like s girl. Good luck and keep us posted xx


----------



## MelliPaige

I'm so glad you found somebody!! Fingers crossed you get your girl, I don't want to get your hopes up but I really think it is!!


----------



## Taurus8484

Good luck.....when are you having it done?


----------



## rwhite

Bubs really looks girly to me! The tech couldn't determine the sex at my daughter's ultrasound either, and I have heard that's more common with girls than it is with boys...I screen shotted similar shots to your ones (excuse the fact that I circled the possible "parts" haha!), will put them below xx

Hope this is your girl, it really looks like it :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







maybegirl3.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 16









maybegirl2.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## LeannieB

Hey Im really pleased you found somewhere to have the scan done. Have you booked it yet? Hope your ok xx


----------



## calm

I'm feeling really positive for you, I'm so glad you are having another scan, best of luck and loads and loads of pink dust your way! Xxxx


----------



## Misscalais

rwhite said:


> Bubs really looks girly to me! The tech couldn't determine the sex at my daughter's ultrasound either, and I have heard that's more common with girls than it is with boys...I screen shotted similar shots to your ones (excuse the fact that I circled the possible "parts" haha!), will put them below xx
> 
> Hope this is your girl, it really looks like it :hugs:

Thanks hun. They are a bit more tricky then the usual. Im keeping my fingers crossed we will see clear girls bits.


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks ladies. 
Ive booked in for Wednesday, was the earliest i could get in. I could have gone Tuesday but i have a mw appt in the morning and wouldn't have enough time to get over there and back before having to pic DS1 up from school.


----------



## MelliPaige

Oh I'm glad it's so son!-fxd for you


----------



## Misscalais

MelliPaige said:


> Oh I'm glad it's so son!-fxd for you

Thank you x


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh I am glad you were able to book in and really Wednesday isn't too far away now!! :dance: The countdown is on ;)


----------



## Kay0102

Good luck hun. Not long to wait at all. How exciting xx


----------



## Tasha

I've had to delete the link and subsequent quotes of it, as it is against the forum rules to link to other forums.


I'm sorry you didn't find out. I hope Wednesday brings girl news x


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks girls ill be sure to let you know as soon as i do :)


----------



## Misscalais

Tasha said:


> I've had to delete the link and subsequent quotes of it, as it is against the forum rules to link to other forums.
> 
> 
> I'm sorry you didn't find out. I hope Wednesday brings girl news x

Ok no worries :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Tasha said:


> I've had to delete the link and subsequent quotes of it, as it is against the forum rules to link to other forums.
> 
> 
> I'm sorry you didn't find out. I hope Wednesday brings girl news x

Oops sorry Tasha.


----------



## minties

I wanted to wish you the biggest, hugest truckload of luck imaginable from across the ditch! I'll be thinking about you and will check this thread tomorrow.


----------



## Misscalais

minties said:


> I wanted to wish you the biggest, hugest truckload of luck imaginable from across the ditch! I'll be thinking about you and will check this thread tomorrow.

Thanks hun.
17 hours to go lol!!! Im so nervous.


----------



## LeannieB

Hey. Just wanted to wish you good luck! Will be thinking of you and look forwards to your update xx


----------



## Misscalais

LeannieB said:


> Hey. Just wanted to wish you good luck! Will be thinking of you and look forwards to your update xx

Thanks Leannie :)


----------



## minties

I feel a bit sick with nerves for you, I can only imagine how you feel. It's 6:30am in NZ so I imagine you're still asleep. Eeeek!


----------



## karlilay

Looking forward to hearing your update xxx


----------



## lau86

Good luck!!


----------



## MelliPaige

Fx'd and pink dust! And hope the day flies by for you!


----------



## rwhite

Good luck for today, can't wait to hear :D Sending pink dust! xx


----------



## minties

Hope everything is ok xoxo


----------



## mazndave

Good luck! xx


----------



## Misscalais

Just got home from my scan and apparently we are having a baby GIRL! 
I can't believe it, im terrified she got it wrong. Ill see if i can post some pics soon but looks girly from what i can see and im hoping when shes born she hadn't grown a willy!
I cried the whole way home.
Thank you so much for all your support i really thought id go in there and be told boy.


----------



## mazndave

Aww congratulations so pleased for you!!! Fate has stepped in and given you something you didn't think you'd ever get xx


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks so much. I can't believe it my boys are going to be so over the moon when we tell them.


----------



## MelliPaige

Oh my goodness I'm so happy for you


----------



## laila 44

So so sooooooo happy for you!!!!!


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks girls!!! All my family are super excited.


----------



## allforthegirl

That's great news Congrats.


----------



## Bfp26.11.12

Great news congratulations. I just had my girl after 2 boys n it's awesome x


----------



## minties

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!! Best news ever. I admit I cried a teeny weeny bit. So cool! So pleased for you.


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

So happy for you <3


----------



## lau86

I'm not at all surprised it's a girl, The first pictures really looked girl! Congratulations, such lovely news!


----------



## calm

Yah!!!!! I'm so happy for you! What did hubby say??? Xxxx


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks ladies!!! 
Minties you're so sweet! One of my sisters burst into tears when i told her lol 
Here's the new pic.
 



Attached Files:







2015-11-11 17.27.49.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 38


----------



## Kay0102

OMG OMG congratulations!!! So weird the feeling that you got what you wanted yet can't embrace and enjoy it for fear they got it wrong. I'm still going through it and terrified for the 20 week scan x


----------



## LeannieB

Hi im so pleased for you!! You must both be over the moon. Xx


----------



## babyjan

I've been checking in on this thread and just liked to say I'm soo happy you got your baby girl! Congratulations!! :pink:


----------



## Tasha

So pleased for you xx


----------



## k4th

:happydance:

So pleased to see you got :pink: news. Congratulations!!


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks girls!!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Taurus8484

Congratulations xx and 3 big brothers to look after her....wonderful


----------



## mazndave

From the picture you've posted there's no need to worry about her gaining a willy when she's born, that's definitely ALL girl. You've got a daughter cooking, yay!


----------



## donnarobinson

So pleased for you congratulations 
I'm having my third boy and it's posts like these that make me want to try again one day for my girl lol x


----------



## Eleanor ace

Congratulations, I'm really pleased for you! Was your OH excited too?


----------



## karlilay

Made up for you! Xx


----------



## Unexpected212

So so happy for you. I remember you from when I was here. Congratulations x


----------



## Boo44

Ohhh FANTASTIC news! Congratulations I'm so happy for you!!!! That is definitely for sure all girl. Yippeeeeee!

PS I'm a girl after 3 boys and I used to love the attention having three older brothers got me! She's going to be amazing :D


----------



## george83

minties said:


> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!! Best news ever. I admit I cried a teeny weeny bit. So cool! So pleased for you.

Me too - 90% happy tears 10% jealousy!!!! 

Congrats though I'm genuinely so happy for you all x x


----------



## rwhite

Amazing news, thrilled for you! :cloud9:


----------



## Sam's mummy

That's wonderful news, congratulations xxx


----------



## Misscalais

donnarobinson said:


> So pleased for you congratulations
> I'm having my third boy and it's posts like these that make me want to try again one day for my girl lol x

I hope you get a little girl one day too! This baby was not planned at all lol so i kind of expected that i would just have another boy. But i definitely feel like ive won lotto with being given something my heart has hoped for, for so long. I know not everyone gets what they hope for but i am very happy that this time we did as there will absolutely be no more children after her for us.


----------



## Misscalais

Eleanor ace said:


> Congratulations, I'm really pleased for you! Was your OH excited too?

Thank you :)
DH was shocked and i don't think he believed me at 1st lol we finally talked baby names last night and i think hes starting to realize hes getting the daughter hes always hoped for.
We are doing a pregnancy and gender reveal on the weekend ( we haven't announced the pregnancy on fb only to close family and a handful of close friends ) and he told me how he would like it so im glad he's coming around.


----------



## Misscalais

Boo44 said:


> Ohhh FANTASTIC news! Congratulations I'm so happy for you!!!! That is definitely for sure all girl. Yippeeeeee!
> 
> PS I'm a girl after 3 boys and I used to love the attention having three older brothers got me! She's going to be amazing :D

Im glad you have had a good experience with your brothers. This one will never have a channel of a sister cause DH will be getting fixed :rofl: my DS1 really wanted a sister with last bubba and he loves my god daughter and keeps saying to me oh mum can't i have a sister like this. So hes going to be sooo thrilled. I can't wait to watch them all grow up together :)


----------



## Misscalais

Thanks SO much everyone. I really do hope all of you that are hoping for pink or blue do get what you're hoping for. You're all amazing x


----------



## Misscalais

karlilay said:


> Made up for you! Xx

I started to look at girls stuff online last night now that its finally sunk in that there will be a little girl in the house soon. I had to put my phone away because I would have blown the bank account and i can't buy for her until after Christmas! Its going to be so hard lol


----------



## karlilay

Girls stuff is really locket. There is so much selection! I really am thrilled for you, what a dream come true &#10084;&#65039;


----------

